
Facebook labels Russian users as ‘interested in treason’ - known
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/11/facebook-labels-russian-users-as-interested-in-treason
======
davesque
> Facebook said the label was intended to only identify historical treason.
> “Treason was included as a category, given its historical significance.
> Given it’s an illegal activity, we’ve removed it as an interest category,” a
> spokesperson said.

I'm very confused by this. What is "historical treason" in this context?

Also, this certainly also sounds bad in light of all this:

> The news comes a day after Facebook was discovered to have given privileged
> access to its site to mail service Mail.Ru, a Russian site with links to the
> Kremlin.

I feel like it should just be assumed at this point that Russia probably used
this information successfully to identify dissidents and is knocking on their
doors at this very moment.

And then of course there's this:

[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/nov/05/russia-
funded-f...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/nov/05/russia-funded-
facebook-twitter-investments-kushner-investor)

I've donned a tinfoil hat lately but, in this day and age, I feel it's
justified.

~~~
GauntletWizard
> I'm very confused by this. What is "historical treason" in this context?

Think of it like "True crime" stories. Some people take an interest in serial
killers. Some are fascinated by war criminals, some by Spies. Where would you
categorize a book about Benedict Arnold?

~~~
anonbanker
If you're in Canada, it'd be categorized under "War Heroes"

